# How About That Party?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was thinking about it here today. We mentioned something in the NC Roll Call about the NC people meeting mid-state for a shoot or something. Is anyone actually up for something like that? And if so, suggestions on meeting places?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*2nd SuckLead*

Ma'am: Yes; lets do it. Find us a 'farm' centrally located with 'good people owners', and do a country get together. Uwharrie has too much going on for a "shoot in" For me 'what the heck' anywhere, and I've got some folks who'll drag along.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a plot of land, maybe mid state, that they are willing to share with some board members for a day? Or possibly know of a range who would be willing to take us on (and preferably allows rifles as well)?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I dont know the area too well cause I am still getting acclimated, but definitely count me in! Saturday better than Sunday - but could still probably make it after church on a Sunday.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If we can get enough people together and we find a decent place that won't break everyone in gas money to reach, we may actually get this together. I'll have to plan it about a month out from whenever we get a good count, though, so me and others can make sure we're not working.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I am thinking about having a get to gather in June at my house. Plenty of room to shoot and have a cookout. I know I am not in the center of the state but the land is here and at no cost to anyone but me and that is house payment.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet. If you go for it, let me know when you can about a date so I can put in for the time off.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*excited*

tony: Mark me down for three or four. From charlotte
What do we need to bring beside food, drink, and bodies.
Sounds like a shooting blast.:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

neophyte said:


> tony: Mark me down for three or four. From charlotte
> What do we need to bring beside food, drink, and bodies.
> Sounds like a shooting blast.:smt023


Ammo,targets,ammo,targets and more ammo.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Targets*

tony: Sir; targets it'll be. 
Sir; what ?distances? available for firing.
1-300yds or handgun range.:smt083
We have ammo, and I'll have targets. and more ammo:mrgreen:

oh bye the way. Thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Max is 75 yards, mountians get in the way like that, visit the gallery feature and you will see the set-up. It proves I am not a ******* because ******** shoot out the back door I use the whole front yard.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What kind of food and drink can we supply?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Haven't got that far into planning yet. Finding out if people will come, then will offer several dates find out which will work out best. Then will get into foods, drinks, and times. It will be family acceptable format. This area offers plenty to do for family members who don't want to shoot or hang out while shooting is happening. We have even stuped to having a Karokee machine on the hillside for those who wish to publicly humilate themselves.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*tomatoes*

toney: Sir; we live in the city, my :smt033wife:smt033 is a 'Martha Stewart" type:smt023
Would I be considered a ******* cause I grew some mighty fine tomatoes in my front yard:mrgreen: Neighbors enjoyed picking and eating. :mrgreen:
Needless to say. :mrgreen:she weren't to happy with me:anim_lol:


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Dang I guess I've been sleeping. Count me in for sure.


----------

